# Can no longer apply themes?



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey all, I was running Miui for awhile and decided to go back to H57. When I went back I started at eclair with repartition checked in Odin, worked my way back to ee19. After I flashed each step, I let phone fully boot into each step. I followed Dfgas's procedure and flashed the Rfs formatter then immediately after that, the H57 rom v1.2. I can no longer apply themes to any version of ee19 H57.( I've tried them all several times) Anyone have a clue what may be going on? Thanks for your time. Edit- I went back to ec10 and was able to apply themes at will. It's something to do with ee19. when I first updated to ee19 h57 v1.1, I was able to apply 1 theme. Luckily I made a backup so I have one themed version of ee19 h57. Sux I can't do anymore themeing on latest updates of h57.


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey man I had some trouble to at times
I have a showcase on cellsouth
I had to flash to 1.1 then update to 1.2 and 1.3
I don't know if that was what worked but my phone worked better on Heinz after that
Don't know if this helped


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna do it that way in case I haven't already. Thanx.


----------

